# Look What I Got at the Auction!



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

Not long ago my stove was taken out by lightning. It literally blew a burner out and the control that made it work. I could have fixed it (maybe) but it was getting old (circa 1993).

Well, now I REALLY have an old one! A 1956 Vintage Tappan for $37.00!

Before, when canning, I would bring the heat up to speed on "HIGH" and then, ever-so-slowly inch it down bit-by-bit until the canner "giggled" three to four times a minute, like the manual said to do. Now, I bring it to heat, move the control to "MEDIUM" and it's good to go!



















Makes me feel young again like in this advertisement!

1956 Tappan Stove ad | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## Mid Tn Mama (May 11, 2002)

Absolutely STUNNING. So Jealous. I'd redecorate everything in the whole house to match that!!!


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

Nice! I wonder how many BTUs on your big burner???


----------



## julieq (Oct 12, 2008)

So kuhl! What a steal price wise too!


----------



## wanda1950 (Jan 18, 2009)

Love it!! It'll probably last forever.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Very nice and what a steal! I'd love to have a vintage Tappan, but with gas and the wider one with the griddle in the middle. Every one I've seen anywhere close to me has been well over $500! 

There's an antique stove refinishing place in Tulsa, and at one point they had one that they had completely redone...and refinished in fire engine red, lol. It sounds weird, but it was gorgeous! However, they wanted...and got...$2500 for it!


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

That's a beauty.


----------



## danielsumner (Jul 18, 2009)

Oh my goodness, I love it. It was well cared for. They don't make stuff like they used to.


----------



## Pam in KY (Jul 26, 2011)

Was it in that condition when you bought it or did you have to refurb it yourself? 

What a beaut!


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

It was bought "as is". I'm sure the person that put it in the auction thought they would get far more for it. Of course, they had the option of bidding it themselves if the price wasn't what they expected.


----------



## Gladrags (Jul 13, 2010)

That is beautiful!


----------



## strawberrygirl (Feb 11, 2009)

That is a beautiful stove! It looks like it was barely used. Isn't it funny how a lot of the older appliances work better than the newer ones?


----------



## Kazahleenah (Nov 3, 2004)

Beautiful!


----------



## countryfied2011 (Jul 5, 2011)

I love it, it reminds me of one my grandmother had when I was little and would visit her. She also had a real heavy old refrigerator that I loved, it had the pull up handle to open it. Nope they just don't make things like they use to. I just bought a new stove last Christmas and it drives me nuts that the stove eyes jiggle and seem so weak...lol

Enjoy~


----------



## jbowyer01 (Aug 4, 2008)

Gorgeous!


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

calliemoonbeam said:


> Very nice and what a steal! I'd love to have a vintage Tappan, but with gas and the wider one with the griddle in the middle. Every one I've seen anywhere close to me has been well over $500!


Yes, the gas models are much more common than the electric ones. I googled for DAYS trying to find info on it and 99% of what came up was for gas stoves.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

Well, gotta go can some yellow wax beans on my new stove!


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Again, she's a beauty! I can't believe you got it so cheap and didn't even have to do much to clean her up, lol! Enjoy her!


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

It's a beauty!


----------



## Feisty Farm (Apr 10, 2012)

I'll give you $40 for it  It is gorgeous! Love it!!


----------



## ai731 (Sep 11, 2007)

Fantastic! What I'd give for a stove with the knobs on the front, so you don't have to reach *over* a pan or kettle of boiling water to turn the burner off...


----------



## Peacock (Apr 12, 2006)

That stove is beautiful!

I'm in love with auctions. I've seen some gorgeous old stoves at our usual weekly auction we go to, recently, but they were gas and we don't have a gas line. If I could find one like that I'd go for it; I don't like my stove much at all. Flat glass top. What was I thinking?

I have a 1950s fridge in my antique shop - works beautifully. It was my parents', sat in our basement (dad's man-cave) all the time I was growing up and it's the only thing not for sale.  Also at an auction we just bought a 1930s fridge, the kind with the round compressor on top. It still works!

Got to love those old appliances; efficient or not, they were really built to last. Congrats!


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

WoW, that's a beautiful stove & a steal for only $37.00!


----------



## Jan in CO (May 10, 2002)

Really beautiful and you just stole that stove! Congrats!


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

ai731 said:


> Fantastic! What I'd give for a stove with the knobs on the front, so you don't have to reach *over* a pan or kettle of boiling water to turn the burner off...


Yea, me too!

I think they moved the knobs off the front to make them "kid proof", but with these knobs, you have to push in on them to get them to turn. That would be hard for a toddler to do.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

That is absolutely beautiful!! Im jealous too, since I need a new stove also.

As nicely as its been cared for, I bet it will outlive anything you could buy new as well.

Congrats!!


----------



## sdnapier (Aug 13, 2010)

oh, oh, oh, I am soooo jealous!!! How wonderful for you!


----------



## LWMSAVON (Oct 8, 2002)

What a pretty stove!


----------



## ralph perrello (Mar 8, 2013)

Your new stove is beautiful.

It looks like it is not level front to back. You will get lopsided cakes if it is not level.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

I see what you're talking about, but the burners are level front-to-back, side-to-side and kitty-cornered. The oven racks are also level, as are the counter tops. I think the stove-top (the white part) is a little tilted. All I could come up with, is perhaps the stove-top is a bit tilted so if you have a boil-over, it doesn't run off the front onto the floor. (?)


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

Lucky you! That's a gorgeous stove. 

My mama had a Chambers stove when I was growing up and I'd give my left pinkie to find one I could afford. I remember Daddy cooking pancakes on the griddle and Mama making yogurt in the thermowell.


----------

